# DBSTalk Exclusive First Look: DIRECTV.com with DIRECTV Everywhere



## Stuart Sweet

Better late than never... DBSTalk has obtained insider access to DIRECTV Everywhere over DIRECTV.com and we're proud to give you this first look!


DIRECTV Everywhere First Look

Special thanks to David Ortiz and Sgt. Slaughter for First Look material.


----------



## Laxguy

Ah, swe... Dang! I keep wanting to use that word, but given the author, it's confusing! 

And a very nice job it is, too! I've got the app, just waiting for my area to get blessed.


----------



## woj027

A couple questions.

1. Is there an additional fee for this service?
2. First Look says "If a title is selected for viewing and the on-demand purchase is made through the web site, the content can also be viewed on TV without additional cost" Does that work in reverse? Can I rent on Receiver and finish on other device?
3. Never ending question about the Library. can you sort titles by "Free"? I know you can't do this on the Receiver. (yet?)


----------



## dpeters11

woj027 said:


> A couple questions.
> 
> 1. Is there an additional fee for this service?


There is no additional fee. Of course you'd need to subscribe to the Premium that the content was from, or else just view Audience Channel content.

Considering you can't opt out of it, I don't see them ever charging extra.

I'm hoping this will be expanded to other channels in the future.


----------



## joannel

Is this available for everyone at this point? I logged on to the DTV website using my Mac and it says beta "Watch online", but there's no way to download the software.


----------



## Laxguy

joannel said:


> Is this available for everyone at this point? I logged on to the DTV website using my Mac and it says beta "Watch online", but there's no way to download the software.


I downloaded the software a week ago, but I am not yet "authorized" to use it. There was a link in another thread to the download.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes you can select only free titles. However at this time it's not smart enough to check against your programming package so, for example, Starz content is included even if you don't have Starz.


----------



## Drew2k

It mentions it can use a standard PC or MAC browser with a program to be downloaded an installed, but also mentions iPad. Is DIRECTV Everywhere played through the iPad browser or a dedicated app installed from iTunes?

Any news on having this available for Android tablets?


----------



## Alan Gordon

Stuart Sweet said:


> Special thanks to David Ortiz and Sgt. Slaughter for First Look material.


Congratulations to the team involved for another great "First Look."

DirecTV Everywhere is not my cup of tea, but I still found the document very informative to read. 

~Alan


----------



## joannel

Thanks, I was able to download and use the software after finding it in the forum. I'm not wild about the video quality, but maybe it's something on my end. I have a MacBook with Verizon Fios internet. It should be good, but I'll probably stick with buying stuff from iTunes and downloading it to my iPod Classic when I travel.


----------



## Richierich

Very Nice guys and just one more thing Directv gives us to make our HD Experience more enjoyable wherever we are.


----------



## David Ortiz

Drew2k said:


> Is DIRECTV Everywhere played through the iPad browser or a dedicated app installed from iTunes?


On the iPad, you would use the dedicated app. The player used by directv.com is Flash based, so it doesn't work on an iOS device.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Personally I'm curious if this works on Linux. I didn't have the time to test it. It probably does.


----------



## machavez00

joannel said:


> Is this available for everyone at this point? I logged on to the DTV website using my Mac and it says beta "Watch online", but there's no way to download the software.


here is the link. http://www.directv.com/entertainment/player
I'm going to download it when I get home.

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3426/kw/3426


> What do I need to watch movies and shows online on my laptop, tablet or phone?
> 
> To enjoy movies and shows instantly on your laptop, tablet, or phone (coming soon) you need the following:
> 
> Computer:
> A PC running Windows XP SP3, Windows Vista, Windows 7, with any of the following web browsers: Firefox 3.5+, IE 8 (32-bit)+, Safari 4.x+, or Chrome 17+.
> Macintoch computer running Mac OS X 10.6+, with Firefox 4.x+ or Safari 4.x+.
> You will also need the following FREE software.
> DIRECTV Player: This software is designed to optimize your viewing experience. Once installed, it will be available for all of your videos. Installation is quick and easy. Install DIRECTV Player now
> Adobe® Flash® Player: You'll need to have the latest version of the Adobe® Flash® Player. Most likely your computer will already have this installed. If it does not, just click here.
> 
> Note: Streaming video is currently in beta and may not be available to all customers.
> 
> Tablets:
> iPad® (iOS5 is recommended for best results)
> You'll need the FREE DIRECTV iPad® App. This app lets you stream videos anywhere, watch live TV in your home (with an HD DVR connected to the Internet), record to your DVR from anywhere, and use your iPad® as a remote control for your DIRECTV receiver.
> 
> COMING SOON: Cell phones
> iPhone®, iPod touch® running iOS 4.2+ and later (iOS5 is recommended for best results)
> Android devices: HTC EVO 3D, HTC EVO 4G, HTC Incredible, HTC Incredible 2, LG Ally, Motorola Atrix, Droid, Motorola Droid 2, Motorola Droid 3, Motorola Droid X, Pantech Pocket, Samsung Conquer, Samsung Epic 4G, Samsung Galaxy Nexus, Samsung Nexus S, Samsung Thunderbolt
> 
> You'll need the FREE DIRECTV App. This app also allows you to stream videos anywhere, browse what's on DIRECTV, and set your home DVR from anywhere.


Will the current iPhone app be updated, or will there be an new one?


----------



## jmunick1

Great Review!

Based on the review and the wording, it sounds like new features and content are planned to be added.

Obvious question, what about access to content that is recorded on your home DVR?


----------



## Drew2k

From the DIRECTV support page for online viewing:

COMING SOON: Cell phones

iPhone®, iPod touch® running iOS 4.2+ and later (iOS5 is recommended for best results)

Android devices: HTC EVO 3D, HTC EVO 4G, HTC Incredible, HTC Incredible 2, LG Ally, Motorola Atrix, Droid, Motorola Droid 2, Motorola Droid 3, Motorola Droid X, Pantech Pocket, Samsung Conquer, Samsung Epic 4G, Samsung Galaxy Nexus, Samsung Nexus S, Samsung Thunderbolt


----------



## Laxguy

jmunick1 said:


> Great Review!
> 
> Based on the review and the wording, it sounds like new features and content are planned to be added.
> 
> Obvious question, what about access to content that is recorded on your home DVR?


The latter isn't going to happen, without the purchase of a nomad, that is.


----------



## Drew2k

Drew2k said:


> From the DIRECTV support page for online viewing:
> 
> COMING SOON: Cell phones
> 
> iPhone®, iPod touch® running iOS 4.2+ and later (iOS5 is recommended for best results)
> 
> Android devices: HTC EVO 3D, HTC EVO 4G, HTC Incredible, HTC Incredible 2, LG Ally, Motorola Atrix, Droid, Motorola Droid 2, Motorola Droid 3, Motorola Droid X, Pantech Pocket, Samsung Conquer, Samsung Epic 4G, Samsung Galaxy Nexus, Samsung Nexus S, Samsung Thunderbolt


No Android tablets listed.

Isn't it the "HTC Thunderbolt" though, and not "Samsung Thunderbolt"?


----------



## machavez00

OK I downloaded the app for my iMac. I'm getting authentication errors. (Running 10.6.8 , running latest rev of Safari.)


----------



## wahooq

when you are authorized for it ...it will download automatically


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Great job guys


----------



## bones boy

This is working nicely for me, thank you for the heads-up. Just watched Rock Gala: Eric Clapton from my PC.


----------



## lincolnnellie

Drew2k said:


> No Android tablets listed.
> 
> Isn't it the "HTC Thunderbolt" though, and not "Samsung Thunderbolt"?


Yes. You would think with 50% market share that Android phones would get some love soon.


----------



## Drew2k

lincolnnellie said:


> Yes. You would think with 50% market share that Android phones would get some love soon.


It did list the specific Android phones coming soon, so we know for sure that the Green Love is on the way for those phones. Now it's a guessing game as to when ...


----------



## NR4P

Thanks for the efforts on the testing and First Look. Makes it easy to understand.


----------



## cypherx

Wow thats cool and another notch under the belt to add to the DirecTV featureset. Its the whole gamut of available features, this included that help give customers the most available options and entice them to choose DirecTV over the competition.

I am impressed to see that the content can stream instantly in good quality with your 15mbps connection that the First Look was tested with. I have been also streaming HBOGo on my Xbox 360 thanks to the HBO Partnership with DirecTV. I have a 12mbps connection and the video quality is excellent. I hope one day this instant streaming technology can come to the DirecTV internet connected receivers as well so I could tap into on demand "anywhere" content from any room (DVR or not) and not have to dedicate time and hard drive space for a traditional "Download on Demand".

This just proves that with a good connection, quality codec and content distribution network, true video on demand (click and play) in good quality is possible. Let this be a huge stepping stone to more features yet to come.

Nice job on the first look as always.


----------



## Groundhog45

Great first look. Thanks guys. Going to give it a try. 

Edit: Working great.


----------



## Brandon428

This is awesome! I was planning on buying windows 7 today and installing it on my Mac just so I could use Directv2PC. Perfect freaking timing!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Drew2k said:


> No Android *tablets* listed.
> 
> Isn't it the "HTC Thunderbolt" though, and not "Samsung Thunderbolt"?


Congrats to the First Look team for yet another fine job on this new offering.

Most of the listed Android devices currently run the latest version of Android v4.x (aka Ice Cream Sandwich), so perhaps tablets can use this as well - there are over 36 devices using ICS at this time. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## larry55

a great job .


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> The latter isn't going to happen, without the purchase of a nomad, that is.


So, if I'm reading all this correctly, someone like me who has no interest in live programming (I only watch recorded content), cannot watch my prerecorded content?

Rich


----------



## David Ortiz

Rich said:


> So, if I'm reading all this correctly, someone like me who has no interest in live programming (I only watch recorded content), cannot watch my prerecorded content?
> 
> Rich


Think of DIRECTV Everywhere as On Demand, on the road. Nearly half of the titles are Pay Per View in fact. Laxguy is correct about the nomad being the only way to take your recordings away from home.


----------



## Rich

David Ortiz said:


> Think of DIRECTV Everywhere as On Demand, on the road. Nearly half of the titles are Pay Per View in fact. Laxguy is correct about the nomad being the only way to take your recordings away from home.


Thanx, David. That's what I was afraid of. Thinking about all this new stuff and the only thing that's interested me is MRV.

Rich


----------



## jes

I tried downloading on Linux (Firefox & Chrome) but it just hangs on a page at metrics.directv.com... 

I did download on my MacBook and it looks like it's not a flash player, but a custom plugin, so I'm guessing it will never work in Linux...



> PCShow Player Plugin
> 
> File: PlayerPlugin.bundle
> Version: 3.00
> NDS Player Plugin
> 
> MIME Type Description Suffixes
> application/x-pcshow-player NDS Player Plugin


... I'm guessing I'm not authorized yet as I don't see anything new/different on the D* web site...


----------



## duck33

I think they need to rename it to: SELECT DIRECTV CHANNELS GO EVERYWHERE


----------



## gio12

Brandon428 said:


> This is awesome! I was planning on buying windows 7 today and installing it on my Mac just so I could use Directv2PC. Perfect freaking timing!


Good luck. does not work for 99% of people.


----------



## machavez00

Since I downloaded it from the link, I can't access the Turner sites any more.


----------



## Newshawk

duck33 said:


> I think they need to rename it to: SELECT DIRECTV CHANNELS GO EVERYWHERE


Patience, grasshopper... this is only the beginning...


----------



## cjaredscott

I got DirecTV Everywhere on my iPad and computers!!


----------



## danjfoley

Gave it a try. Not going to be using it again. I hate to say it but it really stinks.

The browsing and searching interface is horrible. 

There is hardly any content.

Also all we really want to do is watch the stuff we have on the DVR away from home. Since we can't do that. This is kinda worthless.

Want to see an example of the RIGHT way to do this. Try hbogo . the browsing and searching interface is amazing. The streaming quality is amazing.

So for now.. it's say. get the content from the network giving the content. No need to get it from the direct tv, when the experience is much worse.

As for nomad letting you take your content with you. Not really. Not without having to run it thru some transformation first then copying it over to the computer you want to bring. What we REALLY want is what slingbox already does (and does damn well if you ask me).

So if you want your DVR content. There is nothing else like the slingbox.


----------



## dennisj00

I'll guarantee you that the nomad picture quality on iPad, iPhone or PC will be MUCH better than any slingbox connection. And there are LOTS of locations (car, airplane, etc.) that your slingbox connection is worthless.


----------



## danjfoley

I'm sure nomad quality is better..but it's not on demand.if you are in the car and didn't remember to transfer the show you want..our how about when you are away and want to see the new episode of house right now..

HD sling box is pretty good for being able to remote control your TV.

Hulu is getting close to on demand network TV...it'd just not new enough depending on the show.

I want to bring all my content with me everywhere and never have to sync anything.


----------



## machavez00

OK, I'm now authorized. Is anyone else with a Mac getting a crash report?


----------



## slowmoe

While I love this option & have worked for an internet provider (IP) company. My only concern is IP company's that cap bandwidth usage. While casual usage of this feature should be no problem , heavy users may run into roadblocks with their IP service.


----------



## machavez00

slowmoe said:


> While I love this option & have worked for an internet provider (IP) company. My only concern is IP company's that cap bandwidth usage. While casual usage of this feature should be no problem , heavy users may run into roadblocks with their IP service.


I will be using away from home on my iPhone(or iPad when I can afford one) once the app comes out, and only where there is free wifi. The Culver's here in Phoenix have 20/20 Mbps wifi! (as measure using the speedtest.net iPhone app)


----------



## bluemoon737

OK, so this finally showed up on my account and when I try and watch something I get a message saying that I have to update the player. I go through the update process and re-launch my browser (making sure to select the 32 bit version of IE) and I get the same message about updating the player. It's an endless do-loop. I've tried turning off my anti-virus during the install to no avail. Any ideas?


----------



## David Ortiz

bluemoon737 said:


> OK, so this finally showed up on my account and when I try and watch something I get a message saying that I have to update the player. I go through the update process and re-launch my browser (making sure to select the 32 bit version of IE) and I get the same message about updating the player. It's an endless do-loop. I've tried turning off my anti-virus during the install to no avail. Any ideas?


I had to update my Adobe Flash player before the DIRECTV player would work for me.


----------



## bluemoon737

David Ortiz said:


> I had to update my Adobe Flash player before the DIRECTV player would work for me.


Thanks for the reply David...unfortunately that didn't work for me. I downloaded the latest Flash player and I'm still in a do-loop of DirecTV telling me I need to update my player.


----------



## Laxguy

The attached screen shot comes when I close the play window, after successfully launching and playing several streaming files,


----------



## bluemoon737

bluemoon737 said:


> Thanks for the reply David...unfortunately that didn't work for me. I downloaded the latest Flash player and I'm still in a do-loop of DirecTV telling me I need to update my player.


I un-installed then re-installed the DirecTV player and now it works fine. Maybe it had to do with sequence. You must update Flash player before downloading the DirecTV player.


----------



## David Ortiz

bluemoon737 said:


> OK, so this finally showed up on my account ...












It looks like DIRECTV Everywhere at directv.com is now available to all subscribers.


----------



## Laxguy

Same here. But it's struggling to show an episode of *Boss. *

(Also wondering when the rest of last year's eps. will be available. Now only first four.)

Update:

Video streaming is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later. 
Error #1100

Then a survey pops up. Going to take it.


----------



## Shades228

David Ortiz said:


> It looks like DIRECTV Everywhere at directv.com is now available to all subscribers.


Not all customers it's a staggered rollout.


----------



## rbmcgee

Is there any time frame for allowing live TV stations/programs to be included in Directv everywhere?


----------



## Shades228

rbmcgee said:


> Is there any time frame for allowing live TV stations/programs to be included in Directv everywhere?


Currently only the iPad app while connected to the home network has this function.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Any update on being able to stream recorded shows to the iPad?

Thanks


----------



## Shades228

TheRatPatrol said:


> Any update on being able to stream recorded shows to the iPad?
> 
> Thanks


Stream no so it's just the Nomad to copy them over to watch on portable devices.


----------



## Laxguy

TheRatPatrol said:


> Any update on being able to stream recorded shows to the iPad?


Other than via nomad, I don't know,and I'm not sure this will be done outside of the nomad box.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"Shades228" said:


> Stream no so it's just the Nomad to copy them over to watch on portable devices.





"Laxguy" said:


> Other than via nomad, I don't know,and I'm not sure this will be done outside of the nomad box.


Don't see how streaming recordings to the iPad would be any different than streaming to your PC (D*2PC)?


----------



## cypherx

There's no "live tv" streams on DirecTV everywhere? Thats pointless for me. What if I want to tune into the news or a live event from work?


----------



## Davenlr

cypherx said:


> There's no "live tv" streams on DirecTV everywhere? Thats pointless for me. What if I want to tune into the news or a live event from work?


You can stream live CNN and HLN by logging in with your DirecTv username and password. There is a link to it on the My DirecTv tab somewhere, because I tried it to see if it worked.


----------



## machavez00

Did someone jump the gun?








It says "Coming Soon" on the home page.


----------



## PMA

I've gone thru this thread and have seen the comments but am still not clear whether D* intends to have true remote access to programming at some point. Does anyone know if that is planned? Ideally, I'd like to get any live or recorded programming if traveling and by connecting my iPad to a hotel room TV.


----------



## Laxguy

PMA said:


> I've gone thru this thread and have seen the comments but am still not clear whether D* intends to have true remote access to programming at some point. Does anyone know if that is planned? Ideally, I'd like to get any live or recorded programming if traveling and by connecting my iPad to a hotel room TV.


Those who can say for sure, will not, under NDA restrictions. I am not one of those, so my guess is we'll see increasing amounts of this over the near future, but probably never have everything, esp. live network programming on our iPads, but then, if you're in a hotel room, you'll have that at a minimum.


----------



## stsrep

I hyave tried to get this set up on my Android tablets and smartphones but nada so far.
I have the new heading on my account but can't ever find the player download for Android.
Anyone know??


----------



## syphix

Streaming a Starz program on my laptop, and the video is pretty dang good...but the audio is TERRIBLE. It sounds like a phone call!


----------



## tkeech1

It would be good if dtv could get all their other stuff to work before bring out other new stuff. I would be really happy just to see my dvrs respond within a minute of press of the button. or maybe the ipad app to work.


----------



## syphix

tkeech1 said:


> It would be good if dtv could get all their other stuff to work before bring out other new stuff. I would be really happy just to see my dvrs respond within a minute of press of the button. or maybe the ipad app to work.


You appear to have a problem with your receiver or iPad, as I have no issues with my four receivers or my iPad and the DirecTV app.


----------



## machavez00

"machavez00" said:


> Did someone jump the gun?
> 
> It says "Coming Soon" on the home page.











I logged onto Directv.com and noticed both pages now have the above jpeg. No iPhone app yet.


----------



## allenn

I am confused about the staggered rollout? I logged into my account on DirecTV.com. It showed DirecTV Everywhere was available for download, see attached picture. I downloaded DIRECTV_Player_4.00.exe. Should I install it?


----------



## jpx5

Congrats to the First Look team for yet another great job on this new offering


----------



## markman07

machavez00 said:


> I logged onto Directv.com and noticed both pages now have the above jpeg. No iPhone app yet.


Should I hold off on buying a nomad if the above screenshot is sharing what is a possiblity soon? (streaming recorded DVR programs to my ipad, iphone)


----------



## David Ortiz

markman07 said:


> Should I hold off on buying a nomad if the above screenshot is sharing what is a possiblity soon? (streaming recorded DVR programs to my ipad, iphone)


The screenshot is referring to a common On Demand catalog of movies and shows that is available to watch on your TV, on your laptop or on your portable device.


----------



## cypherx

I got a text from 223322 on my iphone today saying I can watch movies and shows from anywhere via TV, laptop, tablet & cell phone. There is a watch now link. Clicked it, saw some catalog but do you have to pay for everything? Is it just VOD stuff? I tried to watch something on HBO but the only option was to record it to the dvr.


----------



## Tabiji

Hmm, still no love for Windows Phone users.


----------



## HDSC

I have done the D* everywhere download on my laptop and it closes my browser. I have even restarted the computer but I do not get it to load. I have it on my phone and tablet with no problem. Not sure what I am doing wrong. Any Suggestions?


----------



## machavez00

This is getting old. The app keeps crashing.
Process:  NDSPCShowServer [255]
Path: /Users/michael/Library/NDSPCShowServer/NDSPCShowServer.bundle/Contents/MacOS/NDSPCShowServer
Identifier: NDSPCShowServer
Version: ??? (???)
Code Type: X86 (Native)
Parent Process: PCShowServerPMWrapper [169]

Date/Time: 2012-05-10 20:27:32.738 -0700
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.6.8 (10K549)
Report Version: 6

Interval Since Last Report: 252956 sec
Crashes Since Last Report: 1181
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report: 1167


----------



## jes

Works on my machine... 

MacBook, 10.7.3, Firefox & Safari, good PQ even full screen.
MacMini, 10.6.8, Firefox & Safari, full screen a little jerky
PCShow Player PluginFirefox:
File: PlayerPlugin.bundle
Version: 4.00
NDS Player Plugin

Safari, _no useful version info..._​
iPad, PQ excellent, audio fair.
iPhone, NO
Linux, no plugin


----------



## palmgrower

OK, it downloaded and I'm ready, for what?


----------



## wahooq

64-bit browsers arent supported btw


----------



## acostapimps

Why does the audio quality sounds low for Directv Everywhere on PC, i'm using laptop with Windows 7 64-bit Intel Pentium 2.13 GHz on Google Chrome browser.


----------



## machavez00

OK, where are the iPhone app? No love for us iPhone users?


----------



## HDSC

Still working fine on my droid phone and tablet. I think I am going to try chrome


----------



## machavez00

machavez00 said:


> OK, where are the iPhone app? No love for us iPhone users?


Still waiting.


----------



## machavez00

Still waiting for the iPhone app.


----------



## Beerstalker

My guess is we won't see the iPhone app until the iPad app has all the features they want included in it. I believe part of that is going to be Nomad functionality. Once the iPad app has that and is working well and stable I think they will either make it a universal app that works on both, or come up with an iPhone app that is much more similar.


----------



## Fraaaak

I installed the D* Anywhere client on a Mac running Mt. Lion today. What I notice is that in Mt.Lion's default configuration, it will not allow installation of the software, as DirecTV is not a recognized app developer. You can change the settings to allow all installations via the General tab under "Security & Privacy" to allow it to install, but many people will not be able to figure it out.

It's not hard to become a recognized developer with Apple, why hasn't directv done so? Strike that, D* is a recognized developer because they have items in the App Store, and i see that the DIRECTV_Player_4.00.pkg is signed, but am still getting the error that it is from an unrecognized developer.


----------



## brett_the_bomb

Maybe im wrong about this, but I thought I had heard some where that part of the viacom deal was dtv everywhere offerings of all viacom channels. If this has been mentioned before I didn't read every post... sorry.


----------

